# Highest SAT Score for NBA Player



## ehz

I think Kobe holds this record at 1080, which is amazing for a nba player. I could be wrong.


----------



## Pimped Out

i would put money on okafor having a higher SAT score than that.

i wouldnt think 1080 would be highest of any nba player.


----------



## futuristxen

I bet Chris Dudley had a high one. He got into Yale and they don't do a sport's scholorship.
There's a lot of smart guys in the NBA. I'm suprised Kobe's was that low honestly.


----------



## VC4MVP

I doubt that player with the highest SAT score skipped college and went straight to the pros out of high school.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

I believe David Robinson had higher than a 1200 if I recall


----------



## GNG

1080 is a pretty middling, mediocre score. Out of 400 players in and out of the league at any given time, I'm sure there are a bunch who have a better mark than that.

David Robinson, Shane Battier and Mark Pope are three that immediately spring to mind.


----------



## Cris

1080 is an awful score now adays with the new system... now its out of 2400

accordign to wikipedia a 1080 is equivilant to about a 1600 now adays


----------



## Pimped Out

JFizzleRaider said:


> I believe David Robinson had higher than a 1200 if I recall


 naval academy isnt easy to get into for anyone. this is one of those times i might think it was higher.

(according to wikipedia, 1320. but its wiki, so take it FWIW)

1320 confirmed via nba.com
http://www.nba.com/spurs/news/david_robinson_bio.html


----------



## GNG

Cris said:


> 1080 is an awful score now adays with the new system... now its out of 2400


Seriously?

I thought 1600 was just one of those things you don't change. Like the 24-second shot clock.


----------



## VC4MVP

Rawse said:


> 1080 is a pretty middling, mediocre score. Out of 400 players in and out of the league at any given time, I'm sure there are a bunch who have a better mark than that.
> 
> David Robinson, Shane Battier and Mark Pope are three that immediately spring to mind.


No, 1080 is a solid score, anything over 1000 is good (old SAT dont know about new one).


----------



## Pimped Out

Rawse said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I thought 1600 was just one of those things you don't change. Like the 24-second shot clock.


 they got rid of analogies and those math problems like 'a is greater,' 'b is greater,' 'they are equal,' and 'cannot determine' and added in a writing section.


----------



## Cris

Rawse said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I thought 1600 was just one of those things you don't change. Like the 24-second shot clock.


 Yeh it changed a few years back, split into 3 main catagories. Math, Critical Reading and Writing... each of which are scored 200-800 and their is general i believe 3 sections of each + something else which makes up the 10 sections


----------



## Pimped Out

VC4MVP said:


> No, 1080 is a solid score, anything over 1000 is good (old SAT dont know about new one).


 1080 is right around the national average. mediocre is a good way to describe it.

rawse is right, in a group of 400 men, many of which went to college, you would expect to find a good number of people with a higher score.


----------



## GNG

VC4MVP said:


> No, 1080 is a solid score, anything over 1000 is good (old SAT dont know about new one).


If you aren't skilled enough to play collegiate athletics, and you get a 1080 on a 1600 point scale, you need to go take it again.

Colleges are getting competitive to the point where 1080 doesn't exactly cut it. You'd be relying heavily on grades and extra-curricular activities instead if you want to get into that out-of-state big university with the nice business program you have your eyes on. And you can forget any kind of SAT/ACT scholarship money.


----------



## cpawfan

Rawse said:


> If you aren't skilled enough to play collegiate athletics, and you get a 1080 on a 1600 point scale, you need to go take it again.
> 
> Colleges are getting competitive to the point where 1080 doesn't exactly cut it. You'd be relying heavily on grades and extra-curricular activities instead if you want to get into that out-of-state big university with the nice business program you have your eyes on. And you can forget any kind of SAT/ACT scholarship money.


As an aside, when I was in college, the part of the college with the highest average ACT scores was the Engineering school and the lowest was the Education school. That scared the hell out of me about the future of our country.


----------



## MoMillionaire11

WOW I am suprised Kobe even got that high, with no college education. I am impressed I have to say, but for me, 1080 isnt a score I would want to have considering the conpetitive stakes for getting into the college of your choice these days. It is out of 2400 now but I am SURE that 1080 ISN'T the heighest SAT score of ANY NBA player, and if it is, I will just go right ahead and say there arent many bright people in that league AT ALL. But thanks for giving me new info on my main man, I appreciate it!


----------



## ATLien

I think Thaddeus Young scored a 15000, out of 1600..


----------



## Pimped Out

MoMillionaire11 said:


> WOW I am suprised Kobe even got that high, with no college education. I am impressed I have to say, but for me, 1080 isnt a score I would want to have considering the conpetitive stakes for getting into the college of your choice these days. It is out of 2400 now but I am SURE that 1080 ISN'T the heighest SAT score of ANY NBA player, and if it is, I will just go right ahead and say there arent many bright people in that league AT ALL. But thanks for giving me new info on my main man, I appreciate it!


 ummm, everyone who gets a good SAT score does so with no college education


----------



## Premier

TheATLien said:


> I think Thaddeus Young scored a 1500*0*, out of 1600..


He must be _really_ smart. 

On a related note, Young is one of my favourite HS prospects.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

TheATLien said:


> I think Thaddeus Young scored a 15000, out of 1600..


How old is he? 18? The new SAT (out of 2400) was put into place over a year ago which means he took the old SAT (out of 1600) as a SOPHOMORE and still got a 1500. If this is true and the whole basketball thing dont work out, he could always become a brain surgeon. :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I'm willing to bet that Chris Dudley holds the mark. Yale doesn't mess around.


----------



## GNG

Krstic All Star said:


> I'm willing to bet that Chris Dudley holds the mark. Yale doesn't mess around.


I forgot Dudley went to Yale - I'm betting his was upwards of 1450.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Rawse said:


> I forgot Dudley went to Yale - I'm betting his was upwards of 1450.


...and with all that he still couldn't learn how to shoot a damned free throw...


----------



## GNG

Krstic All Star said:


> ...and with all that he still couldn't learn how to shoot a damned free throw...


0-13 FT in one game, was it? lolz...


----------



## BG7

Do I smell a trivia question for tommorow?

Alright, here are my guesses.

Tree Rollins
Mookie Blaylock
Derrick Coleman
Michael Jordan
Kobe Bryant
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
41
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
292
31
World B. Free
Wilt Chamberlain 
Bill Russell
Manute Bol
Johnny Redd Kerr
Johnny Red Kerr
John Redd Kerr
John Kerr
Johnny Kerr
< times up, the correct answer was Chris Dudley >
OMFG!
Oh I never would have gotten.
lol
lmao
!strivia 
< trivia stopped >
!trivia 15
< trivia round of 15 started >
!strivia
< trivia stopped >
!trivia 215
!trivia 40,000
!strivia
< trivia stopped >
< trivia round of 40,000 has started >
Hey cut it out guys!
!strivia
**** you guys
screw this
!trivia 10000000000000
dammit

Join in the madness every Thursday, 8 PM EST


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Rawse said:


> 0-13 FT in one game, was it? lolz...


I'm guessing he didn't take physics there... he was horrid - and looked it.


----------



## D.J.

I'd say the highest would be between Chris Dudley(Yale), Malik Rose(Drexel), Adonal Foyle(Colgate), Speedy Claxton(Hofstra), and the Collins twins(Stanford).


----------



## JPSeraph

I'm sure they have been plenty of very bright players over the years, we just don't know who they are.

Brian Williams (Bison Dele) was very bright, but I don't know his score. Grant Hill may have had a good SAT. David Robinson IIRC scored 1380 on the pre-1995 SAT which would equate to maybe a 1450 or so on the SAT after 1995 and up until the recent changes. Pretty impressive stuff from the Admiral and probably the highest score I know of from a non-Ivy League, non-white NBA player.

Kobe's score was actually fairly good for a guy who never planned to go to college. And he may have taken it under the old pre-1995 format which would mean his score was closer to 1150.

I don't know how strong a correlation there is between basketball IQ and SAT scores, but I suspect that Magic and Jordan didn't score unusually high SAT's.


----------



## Hibachi!

sloth said:


> Do I smell a trivia question for tommorow?
> 
> Alright, here are my guesses.
> 
> Tree Rollins
> Mookie Blaylock
> Derrick Coleman
> Michael Jordan
> Kobe Bryant
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 10
> 11
> 12
> 13
> 41
> 14
> 15
> 16
> 17
> 18
> 19
> 20
> 21
> 22
> 23
> 24
> 25
> 26
> 27
> 28
> 292
> 31
> World B. Free
> Wilt Chamberlain
> Bill Russell
> Manute Bol
> Johnny Redd Kerr
> Johnny Red Kerr
> John Redd Kerr
> John Kerr
> Johnny Kerr
> < times up, the correct answer was Chris Dudley >
> OMFG!
> Oh I never would have gotten.
> lol
> lmao
> !strivia
> < trivia stopped >
> !trivia 15
> < trivia round of 15 started >
> !strivia
> < trivia stopped >
> !trivia 215
> !trivia 40,000
> !strivia
> < trivia stopped >
> < trivia round of 40,000 has started >
> Hey cut it out guys!
> !strivia
> **** you guys
> screw this
> !trivia 10000000000000
> dammit
> 
> Join in the madness every Thursday, 8 PM EST


You have lost your damn mind


----------



## Krstic All-Star

JPSeraph said:


> I'm sure they have been plenty of very bright players over the years, we just don't know who they are.
> 
> Brian Williams (Bison Dele) was very bright, but I don't know his score. Grant Hill may have had a good SAT. David Robinson IIRC scored 1380 on the pre-1995 SAT which would equate to maybe a 1450 or so on the SAT after 1995 and up until the recent changes. Pretty impressive stuff from the Admiral and probably the highest score I know of from a non-Ivy League, non-white NBA player.
> 
> Kobe's score was actually fairly good for a guy who never planned to go to college. And he may have taken it under the old pre-1995 format which would mean his score was closer to 1150.
> 
> *I don't know how strong a correlation there is between basketball IQ and SAT scores, but I suspect that Magic and Jordan didn't score unusually high SAT's*.


Considering that Jason Kidd got a score around 480 the first time he took the test, I doubt it.


----------



## JPSeraph

Krstic All Star said:


> Considering that Jason Kidd got a score around 480 the first time he took the test, I doubt it.


Whoah, good find!


----------



## GNG

Krstic All Star said:


> Considering that Jason Kidd got a score around 480 the first time he took the test, I doubt it.


480?! Did he spell his name wrong or something?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Rawse said:


> 480?! Did he spell his name wrong or something?


...it's that second 'D' I think.


----------



## theflyballa

No wonder Kidd sounds like an idiot in interviews and press conferences.


----------



## Laz-E-Boy

Krstic All Star said:


> Considering that Jason Kidd got a score around 480 the first time he took the test, I doubt it.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Good god he must have been on some bad ****.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

theflyballa said:


> No wonder Kidd sounds like an idiot in interviews and press conferences.


Better that he look foolish in interviews than on the court. The only talking I care about is when he directs the offense, and he does it oh-so-well. 

But he's not so good with the book learnin'


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Krstic All Star said:


> Better that he look foolish in interviews than on the court. The only talking I care about is when he directs the offense, and he does it oh-so-well.
> 
> But he's not so good with the book learnin'


Those Oakland school systems sure work wonders, I'll tell ya.


----------



## naibsel

the man averaged an godly 7spg his final season in highschool. u have to be autistic to be able to understand the flight of a ball and intercept it at that rate


----------



## lw32

Krstic All Star said:


> I'm willing to bet that Chris Dudley holds the mark. Yale doesn't mess around.


On a side note, I've got a friend on a basketball scholarship who I use to play against headed to Yale. He scored a 1300 something. So I'd say Dudley scored in the 1400s. There is inflation in the SAT system though, I read something about it once.

Thad Young's a smart guy, I would still be surprised if he scored a 1500 though.


----------



## afireinside

I scored an 1190 on the old one. It's just too bad my GPA couldn't be higher.


----------



## hobojoe

You have to be illiterate and incapable of doing basic arithmetic to get 480 on the SAT.


----------



## thekid

Krstic All Star said:


> Considering that Jason Kidd got a score around 480 the first time he took the test, I doubt it.


I doubt that considering Kidd qualified to play at Berkeley.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hearing these guys speak is funny that they make more money than a doctor or someone of academic excellence but then again im juist hating haha 
hmm...im sure players have higher scores....if their are records im sure maybe David Robinson even Tim Duncan might have a some decent scores....


----------



## D.J.

Krstic All Star said:


> Considering that Jason Kidd got a score around 480 the first time he took the test, I doubt it.



Even if you excell in athletics and get a scholarship, you need a certain score. I think putting your name down is like 300. 480 would mean that Kidd got maybe 5-10 questions right on the whole test.


----------



## duncan2k5

ehz said:


> I think Kobe holds this record at 1080, which is amazing for a nba player. I could be wrong.





> 1080 is right around the national average. mediocre is a good way to describe it.
> 
> rawse is right, in a group of 400 men, many of which went to college, you would expect to find a good number of people with a higher score.


OWNED!!!


----------



## duncan2k5

MoMillionaire11 said:


> WOW I am suprised Kobe even got that high, with no college education. I am impressed I have to say,





> ummm, everyone who gets a good SAT score does so with no college education


OWNED!!! IM LOVIN IT!!!


----------



## Tragedy

duncan2k5 said:


> OWNED!!!


 How is he owned if he said "I could be wrong."

Looks like you OWNED!!! yourself.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

thekid said:


> I doubt that considering Kidd qualified to play at Berkeley.


He took the exam again, twice, I believe. From what I recall, his score improved each time, to the point where it was sufficient academically.


----------



## theflyballa

If Kobe took it at least the maximum amount of times you could take it, he'd probably get a pretty high score. The man's a freaking genious.


----------



## duncan2k5

:rofl:


----------



## DaGreat1

theflyballa said:


> If Kobe took it at least the maximum amount of times you could take it, he'd probably get a pretty high score. The man's a freaking genious.



If he was a genius, he would have been bright enough to eliminate all the evidence in that colorado hotel....


----------



## duncan2k5

i said he was owned because he wasn't even close. i bet a moose could get 1080.


----------



## duncan2k5

DaGreat1 said:


> If he was a genius, he would have been bright enough to eliminate all the evidence in that colorado hotel....


:rofl:I LOVE IT!!! KEEP EM COMIN!! put this thread in the HOF


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

It's Kobe's jilted lover, duncan2k5!


----------



## duncan2k5

its kobe's nightly fling, Bartholomew Hunt!!!!


----------

